

How to make a Silicon Valley in Europe - babul
http://bulletin.sciencebusiness.net/ebulletins/showissue.php3?page=/548/art/11176/

======
babul
The version that appeared in the Financial Times...

Europe: a piquant recipe for a Silicon Valley
([http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ddf92b84-52ce-11dd-9ba7-000077b076...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ddf92b84-52ce-11dd-9ba7-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1))

